# Used Patterns



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

A friend of mine "rescued" some used patterns from a thrift store where she volunteers. (Evidently they throw them away because used patterns are a pain to deal with.) Anyway, I have a trash bag full of patterns sitting in my basement. Even if I started sewing NOW, I would never use all of them...

So, here's my question: Is it worth my time to sort through these? Anyone want any old patterns? I did find a "Chatty Cathy" wardrobe pattern & another 18" doll pattern as well as some cute "vintage-type" kids clothes. I threw away a bunch of the 80's shoulder pad women's patterns and a few that were mildewed...

Any ideas?

-Joy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If you find all the pieces to a pattern, I think you could sell on ebay.

And if older patterns (like it sounds like) I think even on etsy.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Kepe all that you have room for. You never know when they might be useful.
Do you sew clothing? If you do not, find a friend that could use them or advertise them on Craig's List.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I have sewn a few articles of clothing, but not many. There are a lot of cute dress/jumper patterns for little girls which I will likely keep, but I just don't foresee needing 15 drapery patterns or men's dress shirts. I may see if I can Craigslist some of the newer patterns and Ebay the older ones... There's no rush; these patterns have been in my basement for at least six months...

Thanks for the input!

-Joy


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Older patterns are sometimes worth quite a bit. One of the sites I stumbled on recently (something about vintage patterns) had many for over $50 each. Most were pretty old, but they had patterns from the 1970's and more recent ones too. I would definitely try to sell them if you don't want them. Many people prefer the older patterns. Someone out there would love to buy them.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Remember, if you keep something long enough it *will* come back in fashion!!!!:bouncy:


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Gaw. I hope the shoulder pads NEVER come back. The girls' dresses were very cute & timeless; there's also a pattern for aprons that I thought I might try to use for Christmas presents...if I can get my hind end in gear... Meh. I might try to make some of the doll clothes for DD's every-expanding baby collection, but that'll be hard to pull off as she is usually attached to my hip (or looking over my shoulder, supervising).

-Joy


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Women slip pattern?


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Haven't seen one, but I haven't been down to the bottom of the bag yet.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

The pattern company put out a lot of trendy styles. Remember football shoulders? Notice low, low necklines today? They seem to go from one extreme to another. Some of the best patterns with simple classic styles may no longer be available. 

Recently I looked for a raglan jacket pattern. I had one in a sportswear combo pattern, used for my windbreaker. Wnted one for my husband, since I had the perfect fabric in my stash. None currently available.

Anyway, I have been using and reusing some favorite patterns, and they were discontinued long ago in favor of whatever was the trend of the moment.

So here's my suggestion. Do look through your patterns and select the ones that you can and may no longer be available. Save them and dispose of the rest.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

menollyrj said:


> Gaw. I hope the shoulder pads NEVER come back.
> 
> -Joy



It is good that people are different. I have a drawer full of shoulder pads for when they come back (and I fervently hope they will). That is the only look that made me balanced. I have very narrow shoulders, a very short torso and a larger bust line. I look dumpy in most things. THat style worked very well for me.

If you have time try selling them because someone will probably want them.

Know what I hope never comes back? Those shapeless dropped waist jumpers of the late 80's early 90's. We all looked dumpy in those!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I collect patterns from the mid 60s to the mid 70s, in junior or women's sizes. I make clothes for a handful of girls/women who like those styles. If you have any and want to sell them, let me know, maybe we can make a deal, lol. 

I haven't seen any in thrift stores around here in years, and I hardly ever find any at yard sales either. :shrug:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I got rid of a bunch of old patterns and have regretted it ever since! I've been looking for years for a of Winnie the Pooh pattern. It had Pooh and all his friends. My sister made Winnie the Pooh's for my dd and my nephew for Christmas one year. She loaned the pattern and it never was returned.

I agree with checking to see if all pieces are there. I bought a used child's pattern that was supposed to include several different appliques. When I got it home I discovered the appliques were all missing along with a major pattern piece. 

Check on e-bay and you'll find a lot of old patterns. They are popular with amateur theatre groups for making costumes and people into retro clothing. Either Threads or Sew News magazine had several articles last year on using old patterns including how to interpret older instructions. I found it interesting.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I have my orginal Chatty Cathy and would be interested in the pattern and any other doll clothes pattern that you might find. I might be interested in some of the other patterns. you may pm me--I am really busy right now, but try to check in at least every other day. Thanks. Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi=Just wondering what you did with the patterns, I am very interested in buying the Chatty Cathy clothes pattern. Thanks Carolyn


----------

